# 60 Amp Double Pole Breaker On 14/12 Gauge Wiring.



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

TxElectrician said:


> To get past the 6 switch rule, split bus panels had 5 slots for 2 pole breakers, plus a 2 pole breaker that feeds the lower half of the panel. I think the OP killed the 60 that fed the lower half and assumed that it was the oc protection for the 15 and 20 amp circuits.


That's also possible but if he was turning the sp breakers off in the panel and nothing happened unless he shut the main down stairs then we have something else. My sister in law had a receptacle in her living room that was fed from another condo. Of course that condo had her receptacle on their side. 

What I mentioned would be a hard mistake to make unless the panels were almost back to back. It can happen....

BTW, I don't believe there is a 6 circuit rule in the apartment since that is a subpanel.


----------

